# Saina Nehwal breaks into top-3 of world badminton rankings



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 24, 2010)

Saina Nehwal breaks into top-3 of world rankings - Badminton - More Sports - Sports - The Times of India

_NEW DELHI: Ace Indian shuttler Saina Nehwal on Thursday took a giant stride towards realising her goal of becoming the world number one player as she jumped three places to a career-best third in the latest international rankings. _

_Saina's rise follows back-to-back title triumphs at the India Open Grand Prix and the Singapore Open Super Series respectively. _

_By virtue of the consecutive titles earlier this month, Saina, with 64791.2637 points, made a significant upward movement in the chart and is just behind Chinese duo of Yihan Wang and Xin Wang. _

Good to see someone in the limelight who is involved in a sport other than cricket, and sometimes tennis. We are tired of hearing about the other 'S', Sania, and the most inappropriate terms of 'Indian tennis ace', 'tennis superstar', etc. Now she is not Indian even...

Congrats Saina! Keep it up!


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for sharing this news digitized....Saina has made us all proud.... 
May God bless her and she achieve top ranking soon


----------



## iinfi (Jun 24, 2010)

cool .... come on saina .. go go go .... no. 1 in under 1 yr plz ...


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 24, 2010)

wow! simply amazing feat.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 24, 2010)

that's gr8!! news saina makes us proud. congrats saina and we wish u becomes no.1 player in world.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2010)

Good News...Congrats to Saina


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

She is a champion material. Congrats to her.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

She has been nominated for Khel Ratna Award for her outstanding performance this year !


----------



## iinfi (Aug 4, 2010)

she sud also win the param vir chakra for being brave and taking up badminton in a country which has no regard for sports persons other than cricketers


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> She has been nominated for Khel Ratna Award for her outstanding performance this year !


Obvious winner for me.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 4, 2010)

Hard work is the key to success and she is the perfect example


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow a technical forum has became a sports forum..anyways Good news...she is now number 2..


----------



## iinfi (Aug 14, 2010)

techwhiz.in said:


> Wow a technical forum has became a sports forum..anyways Good news...she is now number 2..



so sober ... cant u read the section description ?


----------



## niceboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Wish her the best. She has got the talent to achieve No.1 spot.


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 16, 2010)

iinfi said:


> so sober ... cant u read the section description ?



I read it ...and i just said wow...why u getting  about this...chill out...

You didn't read the Good part that she is Number 2....


----------



## bilallucky (Feb 1, 2011)

great news i really appreciate it.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 1, 2011)

that's good news!!
India is proud of her!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Feb 3, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 3, 2011)

guys cool it down...this bilallucky guy has posted in a old thread...last post was in October 2010...

anyways, Saina's current ranking is 5...and I hope she'll keep on improving.
Badminton World Federation - BWF World Ranking


----------

